# Lighting taillight on Polar Express observation car



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

:stroke:It's an easy, common mod done by many to replace the red jewel "taillight" on the roof of the O gauge RTR P.E. starter set observation car with an led but I haven't noticed this mod mentioned for the S gauge P.E. observation car. Ha anyone done this for S gauge? Albeit, considerably smaller than it's O gauge counterpart, how easy is it to remove that red jewel taillight on the PE observation car roof, drill out the "socket" it rests in and put an led in its place? Are there leds small enough to do this mod? If so, what size drill would be used to bore out the socket to fit an led, what size led would be used, and to power it could the wiring from the led be piggybacked onto the wiring of the cars interior lights?

I'm thinking this added touch would add significantly to the observation car's appearance.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

:stroke:Wow, _MTF_ S gaugers haven't done this mod????


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I did not purchase a PE set. Perhaps others who have will comment.


----------

